

Show HN: We Are Googlers - All Google News At One Place - akarambir
http://www.wearegooglers.com/

======
libria
Why the iframe? If I bookmark the home page and keep browsing, the cookies (or
whatever mechanism "remembers" the last tab) bring me back to last page
instead of what I bookmarked. You lose the behavior most web users have been
trained with. What do you gain?

------
abraham
There are a number of important blogs that you are missing.
<http://www.google.com/press/blog-directory.html>

------
rwolf
This is missing all of the Google+ news that is shared through Google+, or the
output of all of their Twitter accounts.

Thanks for collecting all of the RSS feeds, though!

~~~
akarambir
we'll be adding them soon.

------
wyclif
Suggestion: "All Google News _in_ one place."

~~~
joshu
Nah. I thought this was talking about Google News.

~~~
wyclif
Perhaps "Google news" instead.

------
ennovates
which technology is being used in developing this site?

~~~
akarambir
its build with simple javascript code for aggregating google blogs feeds and
show them at one place.

